

Meanwhile RSS is some powerful shit - danso
http://scripting.com/stories/2012/07/27/meanwhileRssIsSomePowerful.html

======
ddw
Fair point and I'm definitely a proponent of RSS. It's how I read Hacker News.

However looking at this feed, it's easy to become overwhelmed. It looks like
Dave was clever enough to limit the posts to (by my count) 3-10 every 15
minutes, but still, it's difficult to know which articles are worth reading on
their massaged headlines alone.

The point of Twitter is that the links are curated by the people that you
follow and there's a point of view behind them. I find this necessary for many
topics I'm interested in because it can be hard to find the good content among
all all of the fluff.

~~~
davewiner
Not limiting them, we do a scan every 15 minutes, and include all the new
stuff in the river.

------
cfinke
_Last night Twitter unveiled their Olympics site._

And if you haven't already seen it, you have no idea what Dave is writing
about, since he doesn't link to it anywhere.

~~~
adrianp
<https://twitter.com/Olympics>

